# ISO=International Standard Organization



## starmoooon (8 نوفمبر 2007)

ISO
International Standard Organization

هى شهادة تمنح للحفاظ على ال Standard عن طريق وضع Procedures معينة تطبق ومعرفة ما يوجد منها مطبق بالفعل عن طريق عمل Gap Analysis لمعرفة الوضع الحالى وما المطلوب 
وعمل Check list
ولها اختصاصات عديدة على سبيل المثال:

9001 لادارة الجودة
14001للبيئة
18001 للسلامة والصحة المهنية

اتمنى مناقشة الموضوع بالتفاصيل ...


----------



## صفوان اصف (9 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
اخي الكريم من الاخطاء الشانعه تفسير المختصر isoبInternational Standard Organization
فا ايزو تعني( التناظر) و ماخوذه من كلمة (isos)


----------



## صفوان اصف (9 نوفمبر 2007)

بنسبه للمواصفه الخاصه بالسلامه و الصحه المهنيه
فقد قامه القائمين على المنتدى مشكورين بفتح ملتقى خاصه به حيث تتم مناقشة المواضيع المتعلقه بالسلامه
اتمنى ان يقوم القائمين على المنتدى بتكرار التجربه فيما يخص ادارة الجوده 9001 و ادارة البيئه 14001


----------



## ياسر وحيد الدين (30 ديسمبر 2007)

مطلوب اى تقارير عن الايزو 14001


----------



## صفوان اصف (30 ديسمبر 2007)

ياسر وحيد الدين قال:


> مطلوب اى تقارير عن الايزو 14001


 
السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم
يرجى توضيح المطلوب
فنظام ادارة البيئه عباره عن بحر


----------



## Eng.Foam (28 يناير 2008)

> عليكم
> اخي الكريم من الاخطاء الشانعه تفسير المختصر isoبInternational Standard Organization
> فا ايزو تعني( التناظر) و ماخوذه من كلمة (isos)



تأويلك لمعنى كلمة ISO صحيح وهو ايضا صحيح كما عرفه starmooon
المصدر http://www.iso.org/iso/home.htm 

يعني الاثنين على صح ! 

[LEFT]Because "International Organization for Standardization" would have different acronyms in different languages ("IOS" in English, "OIN" in French for Organisation internationale de normalisation), its founders decided to give it also a short, all-purpose name. They chose "ISO", derived from the Greek isos, meaning "equal". Whatever the country, whatever the language, the short form of the organization's name is always ISO[/LEFT].


----------

